# [Nginx] Reverse proxy et redirection d'URL

## y351

Bonjour,

J'ai un serveur reverse proxy qui permet d'accéder depuis l'extérieur à https://externe qui est alors redirigé vers https://interne :

zone MZ : https://interne

zone DMZ : https://reverse-proxy

Internet : https://externe

Sur le serveur reverse-proxy, j'ai dans la conf Nginx, une directive suivante :

location / { proxy_pass https://interne; }

Ce que je souhaiterais, c'est de rediriger une URL spéifique à la racine i.e.

https://externe    --redirigé vers--> https://interne/toto

je renseigne donc ma directive comme : 

location / { proxy_pass https://interne/toto; }

Mais, j'obtiens un une erreur :

Si vous avez saisi l'adresse de cette page, veuillez vérifier cette adresse : "/toto/toto/login"

En interne : https://interne/toto aurait été redirigé vers https://interne/toto/login

Comment corriger cela ?

Merci d'avance pour vos retours.

----------

## guitou

Bjr.

Au vu du "/toto/toto/login", je pense que tu as une regle rewrite cote interne qui renvoit deja / vers /toto/, donc si tel est bien le cas, tu devrais te contenter de rediriger vers interne (sans toto) dans la conf proxy.

++

Gi)

----------

## y351

La redirection que j'avais, c'est pour du http vers https :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> server {
> 
>  listen adresse_ip_du_reverse_proxy:80;
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

guitou voulait sûrement dire sur ton serveur web, quand il parlait d'une "une regle rewrite cote interne", pas sur ton RP.

----------

